# Audi A3 with R32 Rear Bumper



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Anyone has more insight of this? I've found a pic and I think it looks good to be honest.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Audi A3 with R32 Rear Bumper (xnox202)*

Looks like just the rear valance. Interesting looking


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

looks liek zender rear valance


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

My friend offered me an R32 exhaust conversion kit for a good price and I'm not sure if I either to jump on it. Reckon it could be a half A3 bumper and half R32? Or just mod the valance.
I think I found the pic on this site.


_Modified by xnox202 at 11:49 AM 4/1/2010_


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

jk i was wrong


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Reckon it could be a easy bodywork? Looks nicely flushed anyway.


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (xnox202)*

I like it!


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Audi A3 with R32 Rear Bumper (xnox202)*

When this popped up a while back I asked the OP and he said it was custom made by a shop somewhere in Asia (where the car is, look at the license plate). Too bad, it does look nice.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

that definitely took some custom work to fit
looks interesting
that looks like the osir roof spoiler too


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

taiwan, taipei.
got it off the taiwan audi forum.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

he got the roof spoiler covered in cf too.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_taiwan, taipei.
got it off the taiwan audi forum.

Of course


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Audi A3 with R32 Rear Bumper (xnox202)*

Anyone would like to try it first? Worth DIY! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Audi A3 with R32 Rear Bumper (xnox202)*

dammit.... he has my wheels!
The valance does look good. The side skirts look like Reiger and I personally hate the rear valance on that kit.


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (tp.)*

the most done up-ed (in & out) A3 in taiwan...


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (HonDee-A3)*

Overall I really like this car. I can appreciate the great amount of work that went into this. Love the flat black paint job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The only thing I don't care for is the Zender front end, looks too much like an Evo X with the inverted grille. Is all the upholstery custom? Or did those knee bolsters come from a TT?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

IMO, The wannabe EVO X front and .:R rear end and look horrible on the A3. Identity crisis for sure.
Not hating, just not my taste. Although, I can appreciate the amount of work that went into it. All the work looks clean and flawless, from the pics at least.
I do have to say, however, that interior is stunning.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Thank you for the pictures! I have to agree the interior looks so much better than stock. Love the red stitchings!


----------

